# iPad et enseignement



## lazur (4 Juillet 2010)

Ayé, je n'en peux plus... il me le faut, je ne peux pas attendre la version 2 et j'ai listé mes arguments hein ne croyez pas : porter un iPad permet d'aller au boulot à vélo mais si mais  ma femme doute pourtant c'est logique, un iPad pour s'affranchir du poids d'un portable permet aller partout ...et à vélo en plus, 10h d'autonomie c'est la garantie d'un déplacement à bicyclette à la campagne sans point de recharge ... pourtant j'ai qqles questions : 

1- pour présenter mes cours puis-je ajouter une télécommande (avec pointeur)  sans fil ... afin de ne pas rester tout le temps à coté lors des traces écrites. Si non y a t-il une astuce ?
2- la gestion des élèves par Bento est-elle suffisante et se met elle à jour avec la version sur ordinateur
3- les versions keynote-page-number sur iPad et ordi sont elles transposables de l'une à l'autre et vice versa ...(si je fais une keynote sur l'ordi puis-je la lire sans souci sur l'iPad et réciproquement)
4- on ne peut imprimer me semble-t-il ! mais se mailer est tjours possible ! y a t il d'autres astuces pour répondre à  ce souci d'impression ? le bluetooth ? 
5- est-ce vrai que je pourrai me servir de l'iPad sur tout la journée sans recharger ? (en présentation keynote et qqles notes sur bento et page surement) 
6- l'ipad fait-il vélo aussi ? :love:

Merci pour vous réponse

Lazur


----------



## Dramis (4 Juillet 2010)

lazur a dit:


> porter un iPad permet d'aller au boulot à vélo mais si mais  ma femme doute pourtant c'est logique, un iPad pour s'affranchir du poids d'un portable permet aller partout ...et à vélo en plus



Ok, pour aller au travail en vélo si tu as 2 kg de plus tu prends ta voiture à la place?


----------



## Jellybass (4 Juillet 2010)

1- Non, pas de télécommande compatible à ce jour. Patience. Par contre, Keynote a un pointeur intégré.

2- je ne sais pas

3- oui,mais uniquement avec iWork 09' pas avec les versions précédentes. Et la compatibilité n'est pas parfaite. Et je suis pas sûr que Keynote iPad gère audio et vidéo.

4- il existe des applis pour imprimer (pas essayées)

5- Oui, surtout si on coupe le wifi quand il ne sert pas. On tient une journée de travail.

6- y a une app pour ça


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (4 Juillet 2010)

2: j'ai lu pas mal de critiques sur la version IPad de Bento, du coup je ne l'ai pas acheté. Je pense que pour des listes d'élèves cela doit être bon (les critiques portaient sur des bibliothèques lourdes)
3: la version keynote sur IPad est vraiment géniale mais les présentations récupérées sur le Mac perdent une partie des effets et des transitions. C'est d'ailleurs la seule limite! Sinon je pense que la présentation des cours sur IPad assurera le succès de n'importe quel prof 
4: le partage par IWork.com permet de récupérer les dossiers et les imprimer.

Dernier point : j'ai le mien depuis 2 jours et c'est vraiment très agréable d'utilisation. Il ne faut pas hésiter


----------



## lazur (5 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Ok, pour aller au travail en vélo si tu as 2 kg de plus tu prends ta voiture à la place?


rhooo tu  mines mon argument principal pour que ma femme ne fronce pas les sourcils ....   

sinon napoleonsolo....tu as pris l'ipad avec 3G ? pour assurer une communication constante avec iworks ? 

Merci pour vos messages ...qu'il me tarde.

Lazur


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (6 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'ai pris un 3G pour la consultation des mails et le lien avec Iwork.com et pour les réunions à l'extérieur. A voir pour le forfait car je compte me limiter au forfait 10 euros d'orange.


----------



## mefysto (10 Juillet 2010)

Comment va tu faire une présentation a tes élèves sur un écran de 10 pouces ? 

Tout le monde parle d utiliser l ipad pour des keynote ou pour le travail mais je ne voit pas comment on arrive a présenter qelquechose sur iPad...


Pouvez vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juillet 2010)

mefysto a dit:


> Comment va tu faire une présentation a tes élèves sur un écran de 10 pouces ?
> 
> Tout le monde parle d utiliser l ipad pour des keynote ou pour le travail mais je ne voit pas comment on arrive a présenter qelquechose sur iPad...
> 
> ...




Oui.








Sinon, y'a ça pour connecter l'iPad en VGA.






http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC552ZM/A


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2010)

- Je vais au lycée avec mon MacBook en bandoulière (si tu veux un argument ajoute que c'est peut-être moins dangereux de chahuter un SSD qu'un disque dur  )
- La version iPhone de Bento est un peu légère, mais peut-être que ça marche mieux pour l'iPad : en particulier il refuse obstinément de communiquer avec iCal, ce qui m'emmerderait parce que je fais mon cahier de texte avec une liaison iCal-Bento.
- Pour les présentations j'attend le sans-fil dans la mesure où c'est tout de même bien pratique de se déplacer dans les rangs avec ma petite télécommande Apple. L'idée d'utiliser l'iPad comme grosse télécommande pourrait être sympa... avec du sans-fil donc.
- L'impression apparemment faut bidouiller et c'est vrai qu'avec un Mac on imprime de quasi partout. J'avoue que ça me manquerait sans doute un peu au boulot (obligation de mailer et de passer par un horrible  ZardoZ... et en plus tu as intérêt à avoir le 3G ou une administration qui offre le wifi à ses profs chez nous c'est niet, sans doute parce qu'ils ne sont pas capables d'expliquer aux élèves qu'un truc peut-être réservé aux profs et pas aux profs ET aux élèves, c'est inégalitaire en diable, paraît-il).
- Je crois que pour l'autonomie c'est tout bon. d'après ce que j'ai pu lire un peu partout sur la bestiole, elle est impressionnante sur ce point.

Perso je vais tenter d'attendre la V2, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils exagèrent un peu quand on compare l'iPhone 4 et l'iPad (caractéristiques pas loin d'être équivalentes, alors que bon, c'est pas la même taille ni le même usage, tout de même).


----------

